

Obama carbon nanotube structures, seen with electron telescope - auntjemima
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/11/peering_into_the_micro_world.html

======
auntjemima
The one with the weevil ("snout is just over 100 microns wide") blows me away
too.

